# ACAPULCO ... Beautiful and Exciting!!



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

_*...maybe the most beautiful place for vacation time in México
*​_

Icacos District by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Costa Victoria Residences by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Views of Acapulco City from Boat Tour by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Revolcadero Beach - Punta Diamante by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Oceanica 2000 Apartment Tower by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Marena Apartments Tower by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Condesa Beach Acapulco City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Coral Apartments Tower by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Icacos Beach - Naval by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Zona Dorada - Hotel Zone by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Beautiful Dusk from Hornos Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Santa Lucía Bay from Las Brisas Hills by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Famous city and beach. Nice pictures!


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks very nice there


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Good too see a positive take on this beauty.........at one time this was the premier Mexican resort..kay:kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Acapulco, Mexico :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful, Acapulco is rarely seen on this forum. Some years ago, it was told in media that Acapulco was occupied by dangerous gangs and wasvery dangerous to visit. How is the situation now? One thing I have learned when I travelled in Latin/Central America is not to trust rumours.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics.


Thank you!!




Benonie said:


> *Famous city and beach*. Nice pictures!



It´s good to know from Europe

I thought Acapulco was only known in the Americas





Niemand said:


> Looks very nice there


I agree!!!. the tourists zones of Acapulco are really very nice




midrise said:


> Good too see a positive take on this beauty.........at one time this *was the premier Mexican resort*..kay:kay:



Thank you!!! 

Today Cancún is the most famous and popular beach of México, but in my opinion Acapulco is much more beauty, sea water and weather is really hot :|




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Acapulco, Mexico :cheers:



Thank you so much friend!!!!!

Regards!





Nightsky said:


> Beautiful, Acapulco is rarely seen on this forum. Some years ago, it was told in media that Acapulco was occupied by dangerous gangs and wasvery dangerous to visit. How is the situation now? One thing I have learned when I travelled in Latin/Central America is not to trust rumours.



Ok!!! I took these photos in 2008 and 2011, this is the last time i visited Acapulco. Unfortunately the situation in Acapulco is difficult...

Today the situation isn´t better, State of Guerrero is very dangerous, but in holidays Acapulco is full of life... Night life, restaurants, music, party, lights everywhere,:cheers: in the day beachs are very crowded. Although there are problems, Acapulco is a safe place for vacations


If you ask me... 
mmmm ..... i don´t would recommend visit Acapulco on non-holiday days


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

One pic more 


Palapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

ACAPULCO


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Acapulco


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

PUERTO MARQUES, LA PLAYA MAS BELLA DE ACAPULCO.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo from Acapulco


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

PLAYA CONDESA





















PLAYA EL MORRO.


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

Salazar Rick said:


> It´s good to know from Europe
> 
> I thought Acapulco was only known in the Americas


There was a time, between the 50s and 70s, when Acapulco was a hot spot for millionaires and jet-setters and an exclusive destination for most ocean liners and later for cruise ships and airlines such as Canadian Pacific, Air France and Australia´s QANTAS.... Even in the 80s and 90s Acapulco remained well known, fashionable and most world-known celebrities and royalty of those days still visited the city. Even though drug related violence has been alarmingly increasing in the city proper, Acapulco has lots of high-end apartments and services, mostly around the new Diamante Area, and important events regularly take place there.

Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Acapulco


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos, but we have a forum for those


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

more images of Acapulco city in Mexico:

images are taken by me _




Salazar Rick said:


> Bueno, continuan recorriendo la ciudad de Acapulco a mi manera.
> 
> 
> Hoteles por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> ...





Salazar Rick said:


> Continuando.
> 
> 
> Casitas en las orillas de la Ciudad por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr






Salazar Rick said:


> Residenciales.
> 
> 
> Condominios por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr





Salazar Rick said:


> Mas
> 
> 
> Casas por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> ...





Salazar Rick said:


> Post Bonus
> 
> 
> Edificios por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr






Salazar Rick said:


> Aún hay mas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Salazar Rick said:


> Bueno, nueva página nuevas fotos, lo prometido es deuda, sigo con mi recorrido por Acapulco.
> 
> 
> Icacos por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> ...





Salazar Rick said:


> Acapulco desde la Roqueta por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Salazar Rick said:


> Revolcadero por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Avalon por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr





Salazar Rick said:


> Sigamos pues, recorriendo Acapulco.
> 
> En esta colina se localizó la casa que poseía en Acapulco el Sha de Irán
> 
> ...







Salazar Rick said:


> Sigo mostrando Acapulco:
> 
> 
> Así es Acapulco por Ricardo Salazar H, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last page has some great, very nice photos btw


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, it looks like the Acapulco we used to know! Seems the situation has become better and the tourists have come back.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Last page has some great, very nice photos btw


thank you christos- greece , Acapulco is a very nice place!!!




Nightsky said:


> Nice, it looks like the Acapulco we used to know! Seems the situation has become better and the tourists have come back.



the photos are not current, the security situation in Acapulco does not improve, however all vacation periods in Mexico register an important influx of tourism coming mostly from Mexico City, foreign tourism almost does not exist. The city receives important international events. You are right, Acapulco still exists and it is very beautiful.

I like Acapulco more than Cancun


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> thank you christos- greece , Acapulco is a very nice place!!!


Welcome


----------

